# Psychology.gr > Νέα, ανακοινώσεις >  Chat

## NikosD.

Έχοντας λάβει κάποια μηνύματα είτε εδώ στο φόρουμ είτε ιδιωτικά,
μηνύματα που αφορούν τη συμπεριφορά μελών στο τσατ,
προτίθεμαι να τοποθετήσω κάποιους διαχειριστές/συντονιστές στο τσατ έτσι ώστε να προστατευτούν τα μέλη από απαράδεκτες συμπεριφορές που δεν αρμόζουν με τη φιλοσοφία και το ύφος αυτής της σελίδας.

ευχαριστώ.

----------


## raphsssodos

Φυσικά και συμφωνώ αλλά το θέμα τώρα είναι ποιοι θα είναι αυτοί οι συντονιστές...

----------


## raphsssodos

Αλλά και σύμφωνα με ποιους κανόνες θα συντονίζουν...

----------


## olga_soul

Καλό είναι η ψυχραιμία, η σύνεση, η γνώση και η ωριμότητα στο forum να είναι από μόνοι τους δυνατοί παράγοντες για να διατηρείται η ισορροπία! Φαντάζομαι ότι αν όλοι λειτουργήσουμε με βάση αυτόν τον άξονα δεν θα έχουμε συχνά τέτοια φαινόμενα..........

Εμπόδια όπως και να έχει....με ή χωρίς συντονιστές θα υπάρχουν πάντα όπως και σε όλα τα fora τέτοιου θεματικού αντικειμένου! 


Όλοι μας αλλά και ο καθένας χωριστά, ιδιαίτερα τα πιο παλιά μέλη μπορούν να οδηγήσουν ένα τέτοιο κλίμα προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση , μιας και έχουν ήδη αποδείξει ότι συμμετείχαν ενεργά στην πυρόσβεση παρελθοντικών εντάσεων, αλλά και νέα μέλη τα οποία εμπνέουν δημιουργικά το forum και είναι ικανά για έναν αντίστοιχο ρόλο!

Οι φέροντες ευθύνη για όποια προβλήματα δημιουργούνται ή έχουν ήδη δημιουργηθεί, ας αναλογιστούν εν τέλη τις ευθύνες τους και ας πράξουν ανάλογα....

----------


## alex30

Από παλιότερα είχα αναφερθεί στην αναγκαίοτητα κανόνων στο φόρουμ. Τελικά από όσο φαίνεται αυτό κρίνεται αναγκαίο και στο τσατ.

----------


## nikigirl18

Πιστευω καλα θα κανεις dodoni γιατι καιρος ηταν επιτελους να μπουνε καποια ορια και καποιοι κανονισμοι.

----------


## provlimatikos

to chat exei provlima me ta ellinika meta tin anabathmisi.ama mpei kapoios me elliniko nick bgazei sinexeia oti o tade exei mpei sto room.episis ta ellinika den bgenoun pleon oti encoding kai na baleis sto main.episis sto prive otan grafeis exafanizontai ta panta otan sou apantaei o allos san na klinei kai na anigei neo parathiro.auta ta liga gia arxi.

----------


## FLORENTIA

GEIA SAS,
θΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΡΟΠΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΚΕΡΔΙΣΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΕΜΠΙΣΤΟΣΥΝΗ ΤΩΝ ΠΑΙΔΙΩΝ?

----------


## provlimatikos

> _Originally posted by FLORENTIA_
> GEIA SAS,
> θΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΡΟΠΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΚΕΡΔΙΣΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΕΜΠΙΣΤΟΣΥΝΗ ΤΩΝ ΠΑΙΔΙΩΝ?



Καλως ηρθεσ στο φορουμ.αν και ειναι σε λα8οσ κατηγορια εν τουτοις η εμπιστοσυνη ειναι κατι που κερδιζεται απο μονο του και δεν υπαρχουν τροποι.be urself

----------


## NikosD.

Μιας και δεν καταφέραμε να λύσουμε τα προβλήματα με τα greeklish, τα prive μηνύματα κτλ στο παλιό chat, έγινε εχθές εγκατάσταση ενός νέου chat, δοκιμαστικά.
Παρακαλώ ενημερώστε εάν υπάρχουν προβλήματα στη χρήση του για να καταλήξουμε εάν τελικά θα το κρατήσουμε ή θα ψάξουμε για κάποιο άλλο.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Sofia

Αναφορικά με την εγκατάσταση του νέου chat έχω να πώ ότι και πάλι τα ελληνικά γράμματα αναγράφονται ως κινέζικα.
Επίσης, όσες φορές προσπάθησα να γράψω, το κείμενο δεν φαίνεται, δεν αποστέλεται.Αν επιλέξεις την αποθήκευση όμως το κείμενο που έχεις γράψει φαίνεται κανονικά.

Αυτά...

----------


## Lenaki

Οντως αληθευουν αυτα που ανεφερε η Σοφια.

Να προσθεσω και κατι αλλο. Στο πεδιο που γραφουμε το μηνυμα, υπαρχει μια καθυστερηση στην εμφανιση των γραμματων. Με λιγα λογια, στην παρουσα του φαση, το chat δυσλειτουργει.

----------


## Τασος

Το νεο chat δεν μου παει καθολου για εδω ... Ειναι ακριβως το ιδιο που υπαρχει και στο www.bourdela.com ... Με λιγα λογια, μου θυμιζει οικο ανοχης ...

----------


## Τασος

Λοιπον... επειδη το νεο chat ειναι επιεικως απαραδεκτο, ενημερωνω τα μελη οτι το παλιο chat ειναι ακομη σε λειτουργια και μπορουμε να εχουμε προσβαση σε αυτο απο την κεντρικη σελιδα του e-psychology.

Ευχαριστω τη Σοφια για την πληροφορια...!

----------


## provlimatikos

http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/support/index.php?act=frame&amp;room=General%20Chat

edo ine to palio chat.

----------


## ROULA

Αν και ειμαι ψαρουκλα στο φορουμ και δεν ξερω τις παρελθοντικες εντασεις συμφωνω με ολους σας οτι πρεπει να υπαρχει ταξη και αρμονια για την κοινη ωφελεια.Φιλια σε ολους.

----------


## _CASA_

Ρε παδιά πως μπορείς να κάνεις chat εδώ????????????

----------


## keep_walking

http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/support/index.php?act=frame&amp;room=General%20Chat

Εδω ειναι ενα chat του e-psychology.gr αλλα επειδη δεν ειναι ευκολα προσβασιμο και οταν μπαινει καποιος δεν βλεπει κανεναν και απογοητευεται και φευγει ειναι συνεχως αδειο.
Δυστυχως το επισημο chat που ειχε αρκετο κοσμο βρισκεται εκτος λειτουργιας αυτο το διαστημα :Frown:

----------


## psychology

gia σας

----------


## melita

Άλλη απορία!!!!! Γράφουν και ειδικοί στα forum? Η dodoni και ο nikos είναι ειδικοί ή άσχετο??

----------


## arktos

δοδόνη ειναι το ψυδώνυμο του νίκου και είναι ειδικός, ναι.

----------


## melita

arktos ευχαριστώ για την διευκρίνηση! Υπάρχουν και άλλοι ειδικοί?

----------

